# BMW Performance Driving School to Contest 2017 One Lap of America with M3 Comp Pack



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The BMW Performance Driving School with partners BMW M Performance Parts, IHG Rewards Club, and Continental Tire, today announces its entry in the 2017 One Lap of America with the BMW M3 Competition Package sedan. BMW Performance Center Driving Instructor, Michael Renner and Stephen Maguire of Atlanta will compete in the Luxury Sedan and Stock Touring categories. The 2017 One Lap of America competitors depart South Bend, Indiana on Saturday, May 6 to begin the 7 Day, 3,310 mile route, spanning fourteen states and consisting of Time Trials, Drag Racing, Skid pad Car Control and of course, long overnight transit stages. Renner and Maguire were the SSGT1 and Stock Touring Class winners in the 2016 One Lap of America behind the wheel of a BMW M2 and Mike Renner won the Truck/SUV and Stock Touring classes in 2015 piloting a BMW X6 M.

The 2017 BMW M3 Competition Package extends the performance envelope of the M3 sedan with an increased output of 444 hp allowing the M3 Competition Package to sprint from 0-60 mph in 3.8 seconds. The Competition Package features new suspension components with reconfigured driving modes (Comfort, Sport and Sport+). The standard Active M Differential and DSC Dynamic Stability Control are reconfigured to match the upgraded dynamics. Special lightweight M sports seats combine additional support on the track with exceptional comfort on the street.



The BMW Performance Driving School M3 One Lap of America entry will also be equipped with the M Performance Coilover Suspension and the M Performance Lightweight Titanium Exhaust. The M Performance Steering Wheel with Race Display and Shift Lights provides enhanced vehicle data to the driver while Carbon Fiber Front Splitter, Rear Spoiler and Mirror Caps further reduce weight and improve aerodynamics.

BMW M Performance Parts bring decades of innovative, dynamic design and Motorsports experience to BMW owners. The M Performance Parts collection of aerodynamic, interior, drivetrain, and chassis accessories enhance both the performance and appearance of BMW vehicles and are available as dealer installed accessories for new vehicle customers and current owners while maintaining full manufacturer's warranty coverage.


----------

